# NJ Fire captain fired after city learns he's an inmate in Pennsylvania.



## SES4 (Feb 5, 2009)

:excl:Fire captain fired after city learns he's an inmate in Pa.


http://www.dailyrecord.com/article/20090204/NEWS02/902040385/1005/rss01


----------



## Griff (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh... awkward...


----------



## Bosco578 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm surprised his Dept. didn't promote him to chief......:glare: What a tool.


----------



## karaya (Feb 5, 2009)

Prison time for driving while intoxicated, eh?  Means this guy's been nailed for DWI more than once.  He's where he should be.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow. I didn't know they let you leave the jail during the day!


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Wow. I didn't know they let you leave the jail during the day!


 
Several of our dispatchers and ambulance drivers in Florida have been through work release programs. You'll also find them working in many jobs throughout the communities and not just the road crews.

During some of the hurricane evacutations, the inmates have also been recruited to care for the elderly placed at the jails for shelter. 

I don't know if we still use inmates from the central FL prisons for additional fire crews but that is common in California. A few states also allow inmates to staff the ambulances.

http://www.dcor.state.ga.us/NewsRoom/PressReleases/050323b.html


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Several of our dispatchers and ambulance drivers in Florida have been through work release programs. You'll also find them working in many jobs throughout the communities and not just the road crews.
> 
> During some of the hurricane evacutations, the inmates have also been recruited to care for the elderly placed at the jails for shelter.
> 
> ...



Wow.. I don't like to be closed minded but I don't feel someone who is in jail should be trusted on an ambulance.

Well... I guess if their charge hadn't been very "serious" I could see that... But _while_ they are in jail? Are they paid?


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Wow.. I don't like to be closed minded but I don't feel someone who is in jail should be trusted on an ambulance.
> 
> Well... I guess if their charge hadn't been very "serious" I could see that... But _while_ they are in jail? Are they paid?


 
Yes they do earn a paycheck. 

The private service I worked at several years ago used inmates for both driving and dispatch. However, when they were released from prison, the company would not hire them. Many were unable to get an EMT license in FL due to their convictions. This company did hire as drivers FD and PD employees on leave or suspension who were awaiting trial for some criminal charge.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 5, 2009)

*Usually the company can fire you for failing to disclose.*

...............


----------



## medic417 (Feb 5, 2009)

Back ground check?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Yes they do earn a paycheck.
> 
> The private service I worked at several years ago used inmates for both driving and dispatch. However, when they were released from prison, the company would not hire them. Many were unable to get an EMT license in FL due to their convictions. This company did hire as drivers FD and PD employees on leave or suspension who were awaiting trial for some criminal charge.



Did they have like non violent offenses or something that they were trusted to work? Were they supervised more than a normal employee would be?


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 5, 2009)

Mycrofft,
Nobody failed to disclose.  For work release the prison van stops in front of where they are working.

Background check?  They have their prison sheets.

Those from the FD and PD were working until their trials. "Innocent until proven guilty".


----------



## artman17847 (Feb 5, 2009)

What a waste to throw away that kind of pay and career, just because they don't want to acknowlage that they have a problem with booze and need to get some help for it.


----------

